# First chicken egg - Her first & ours !! (It's dinky!!)



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

We bought a Columbian Blacktail (Tuppence, left) on Tuesday to go with our unknown hen (Penny, right)
They said she was about 16-18 weeks (But to be honest the kid didn't seem to know much)










Anyway... woke up this morning to our first egg !!! :2thumb: 









Judging by the small size, is this probably her first egg ??
(It would be a miracle if it was Pennys egg as she's only 11 weeks!!)

Seems just as well I bought some mixed grit and layers pellets the other day, in preperation for when they did start laying...
just didn't think i'd be needing to use it so soon :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

First eggs are often very small, my Brahmas laid tiny ones at first, quite out of proportion to the enormous size of the birds themselves, and considerably smaller than my bantam's normal eggs.

You'll probably have some more very soon and they should be bigger, do you know what size eggs the breed normally lays?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll never forget my first egg. It takes a little while for the eggs to start coming out a normal size. The one on the left is a Rhode Island Red and Sussex cross and the one on the right is a commercial production hybrid - a warren (sometimes called ISA brown, Lohmann brown as well as many other names, but they're all the same thing). They will both probably lay very well for their first season or two and you can expect eggs later on that will be as large as L or XL eggs in the supermarket.
Penny also looks older than 11 weeks to me, she could easily be POL judging her size and comb ect.
Good luck and welcome to poultry keeping :no1:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I know waitrose sell CBT eggs med-lrg so she should produce quite well (Numbers between 285 - 330 from around the net) medium eggs mainly I think.

Penny is the hen from http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/860949-bird-rescue-chicken.html that we've had 10 weeks tomorrow & she's obviously been spoilt (She was getting a handful of live mealworms twice/3 times a day ontop of her constant supply of chick crumb and afternoon handful of mixed corn & sunflower seeds)

I've still got plenty learning and reading to do (bought the Haynes Chicken Manual and the Keeping Chickens for dummies) but am finding them great to keep already, we're already planning how to give them a much bigger secure run as the cats round here worry us, although the hens didn't seem too bothered by the cats presence outside their run within 4 hours of moving in (The cat got a good dose of cold supersoaker water as a warning tho :lol2


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Well she's laid an egg a day for the past three.:2thumb:

Weird thing is tho, she does it after she's been let out and had a wander around the run for a while :lol2:









She's getting there


----------

